# Little Girl's First Job-PG13



## bbqpitstop (Sep 21, 2007)

This came today from a girlfriend of mine


Here's a truly heartwarming story about the bond formed between a little 5-year-old girl and some construction workers that will make you believe that we all can make a difference when we give a child the gift of our time. 

A young family moved into a house, next to a vacant lot.  One day, a construction crew turned  up to start building a house on the empty lot. The young family's 5-year-old daughter naturally took an interest in all the activity going on next door and spent much of each day observing the workers. 
Eventually the construction crew, all of them "gems-in-the-rough,"  more or less, adopted her as a kind of project mascot.  They chatted with her, let her sit with them while they had coffee and lunch breaks, and gave her little jobs to do here and there to make her feel important. 


At the end of the first week, they even presented her with a pay envelope containing ten dollars. The little girl took this home to her mother who suggested that she take her ten dollars "pay" she'd received to the bank the next day to start a savings account. 


When the girl and her mom got to the bank, the teller was equally impressed and asked the little girl how she had come by her very own pay check at such a young age. The little girl proudly replied, "I worked last  week with a real construction crew building the new house next door to us."  "Oh my goodness gracious," said the teller, "and will you be working on the house again this week, too?" 
The little girl replied, "I will, if those 

*******s at Home Depot ever deliver the ****in' sheet rock..." 


Kind of brings a tear to the eye - doesn't it?


----------

